
XRapid: Diagnosing Malaria Using an iPhone - shade23
https://medium.com/@davmendels/xrapid-is-live-79ba66d49bd9#.78irszkyr
======
shade23
And the connected product site[1].
[1]:[http://xrapid.com/](http://xrapid.com/)

------
ryanackley
As someone who knows very little about medicine, this is awesome. Seems like
the entire concept could be extrapolated to other types of diseases that can
be diagnosed using image processing.

~~~
shade23
Its funny how the iPhone often gets used for its sensors/functionalities for
far flung use cases. I wonder if an android phone would be capable of this.

~~~
qq66
The test would need to be validated against a single SKU of phone, guaranteed
to have the same camera module across all units. That's a big advantage of
using the iPhone for hardware applications - the number of configs is very
small.

